# November 2015 Book Count



## Maxx

November 2015

1.  American Tabloid (DTB)
2.  The Nightingale (audiobook) as of 11/1/15 on page 129, completed 11/13/15, 311 pages read
3.  Absolutely True Diary...(audiobook) began 11/14/15, completed 11/19/15, 229 pages read
4.  Fates and Furies (guidebook) began 11/19/15, as of 11/30/15 on page 200

Pages Read in November 2015:  611
Books Read in November 2015: 2
Pages Read in 2015:
Books Read in 2015: 27


----------

